# 0321 secondary MOS



## The Hate Ape (May 9, 2015)

Searched the forum and Google without gaining anything of real value on 0321 secondary MOS requirements.

Topic is 0321 secondary mos & obtaining one, as a radio operator.

Additional question is if E6 Marines can do the process.

I am wrapping up a five year stint with MARSOC as an 8071 in 2016 and what will be a third deployment. As some are aware this is not a permanent duty station for 8071s & billet personnel. My interest is to remain in the community but not dive further into the SMUs commonly requested by my peers.

Ideally I could just keep my current assignment. If I had to go however; I would intend to make the most of it by applying experience and knowledge to the best available bid. Preferably something real world & similar such as the Recon community.

(Sir I am especially interested in your input)

-Ape


----------



## TLDR20 (May 9, 2015)

Can you not assess for a MARSOC operator gig?


----------



## The Hate Ape (May 9, 2015)

No. Grade limitations.


----------



## Teufel (May 9, 2015)

Did you go to BRC?


----------



## Teufel (May 9, 2015)

I need a platoon communicator for one of my platoons.  PM me. What coast are you on?


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (May 11, 2015)

I'm also very interested in this information as I am scheduled to leave MARSOC in 2016 unless I decide to go the operator route.


----------



## ChrismerPoole (May 22, 2015)

I leave for Parris Island 1 month from today. After boot camp I will be going to SOI in North Carolina, after completion to MART. Also will be going with another Recon Contract poole. Hopefully we can push eachother to the end.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 22, 2015)

ChrismerPoole said:


> I leave for Parris Island 1 month from today. After boot camp I will be going to SOI in North Carolina, after completion to MART. Also will be going with another Recon Contract poole. Hopefully we can push eachother to the end.



I don't think you get this thread. You are a boot ass cherry who statistically will not make it. This thread is a big boy discussion, amongst those who have made it.


----------



## ChrismerPoole (May 22, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> I don't think you get this thread. You are a boot ass cherry who statistically will not make it. This thread is a big boy discussion, amongst those who have made it.


Sorry for posting where I shouldn't be. I will leave it at that.


----------



## 8654Maine (May 22, 2015)

Hate Ape, did you get in touch w/ Teufel?


----------



## Teufel (May 23, 2015)

He emailed me.  He has some time at his present station then it will be up to open spots and the monitor.


----------

